
Starbucks makes its debut in Italy - carlosgg
https://news.starbucks.com/news/starbucks-announces-it-will-open-stores-in-Italy-in-2017?hootPostID=c4c487116e65dbff2d478314e117771c
======
snicky
Funny they want to start it in Milan which seems like a ground for the
ultimate test of their marketing. If it can be accepted there by posh crowds
who appreciate good design and gourmet food like nobody else in the world,
they can make it anywhere. In other big cities though, like Florence, Rome or
Venice there are so many Asian and American tourists that they alone can make
Starbucks a sustainable business, even without a single Italian buying their
coffee, ever :)

